# Anxious and depressed, my doctor is not helping but



## [talon] (Oct 19, 2008)

The physician that referred me to him(him to me?) strongly believes that he can help me.
He is supposedly the best psychiatrist in my city. He even teaches Psychiatry at the university (University of my province, may I add..). First, please look at this.

I have general anxiety disorder and clinical depression. I get panic attacks. I'm on Celexa, a stupid anti-depressant that barely works. I've told my doctor about Celexa barely doing anything for me. In fact I've told him many times. He barely does anything about it. My problem is that I get very depressed, sometimes even suicidal. I get extremely anxious- though my attacks are not as bad as before, I can still feel my heart pounding in my chest every single day, I feel nauseous and feverish. I still have problems with obsessing over stupid things in my mind when i am supposed to be sleeping!. Because my doctor won't do anything, I'd been thinking of taking more pills than I'm supposed to take! But I know that is wrong and will only make my condition worse. However, I'm sick of feeling this way. I really believe that I going to go insane.

I've been on 1.5 pills of 20mg Celexa for four months. The last time I saw him was two weeks ago. I told him about this for the fifth time. He said he'd give me a higher dose, but he lied, it is the same. I think he is trying to kill me 

HELP ?


----------



## Halo (Oct 19, 2008)

First of all, Celexa is not a stupid-anti-depressant despite what you may think.  Although it may not be helping you, it does not mean that it has not helped thousands if not hundreds of thousands of others.  

I really don't think that your doctor is trying to kill you.  He may not be listening as well as you would like and increasing your dose as you hope but I really would make another appointment and bring some notes of exactly what you have been experiencing.  Maybe the notes will help him understand exactly what is going on with you and he will increase your dose.


----------



## Into The Light (Oct 19, 2008)

i would go back to him and really insist he does something different for you. or go back to your doctor and ask for a different referral.

celexa sounds like it's either not at the right dose for you personally, or it's just not the right medication for you. the thing about anti-depressants is that it can be trial and error for people.

go back to your psychiatrist and really insist. you need to. you shouldn't have to suffer right now. and if he won't help or listen, then go back to your doctor and explain the situation and get a new referral.


----------



## [talon] (Oct 20, 2008)

> First of all, Celexa is not a stupid-anti-depressant despite what you may think. Although it may not be helping you, it does not mean that it has not helped thousands if not hundreds of thousands of others.



I'm sorry, I've just been very ****ed off lately.


----------



## Jesse910 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Talon:

I hear your frustration loud and clear.  At times, it does seem like the drugs we take are stupid and that they aren't working.  Also, I hear your frustration with the doctor who is suppose to know how to help you, but doesn't seem to be listening.  I concur with the advice previously given.  You need to either (1) wait to see this particular therapist again and request a clear understanding of how the medication is suppose to work and then agree upon a timeframe to give it a fair shot and don't leave the therapist office until you know that he is on your team and committed to working with you; or (2) go back to your treating physican and request another referral.

Over the years, I've had to switch doctors because the fit wasn't a good one for me.  I needed doctors who were compassionate about working with me to get me to a state of better health, but also willing to listen to me as the patient and incorporate me into the healing process.  I would also suggest that if you haven't done so already to get a PDR or another medication guide which will help educate you on what you are taking.  If you don't ask the right questions, you don't always get the answers.

Also with regards to thoughts of hurting yourself, please don't.  Anyone can pull the plug.  I've tried it.  What I found more of a worthwhile challenge was trying to hang on until I got to a better outcome.  Each one of us must give ourselves permission to hang in there by reaching out as you've done here or by picking up the phone and placing a call to ask for assistance.  

Take care and hope you start to feel better.


----------

